# Extending a Projector Ceiling Mount Length



## iKokomo (Jun 3, 2016)

I just got a working Optoma HD70 projector from a thrift store for $24 and it came with a ceiling mount. I would like to use the mount on my ceiling, but there is a ceiling fan in the middle of the room, so I would need to drop down the projector mount a good extra 6-12 inches. My question is how would I go about doing this? Is there an extension rod this projector? Can I make a homemade extension rod and how can I do this? 
This is a neat projector and I would love to put in on the ceiling. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

The down rod should be 1 1/2" outside diameter, using National Pipe Thread (NPT) tapered thread (same used for iron pipe in plumbing and gas lines). I have just used the parts in the plumbing aisle at a local Home Depot, etc. They have pre-cut and threaded "nipples" of various lengths (as short as 2" long), plus F/F couplings, threaded mounting flanges for the ceiling, etc. They usually will cut and thread custom lengths for you, too.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
SMPTE, THX, ISF, Lion AV Consultants

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------

